# How do you Create a Plastisol Transfer with your own Screen Print set up?



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello I was wondering how do you or could you create your own Plastisol transfers with your own screen press setup?

I may want to go back to a design without tying up a screen.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Screen print the colors in reverse on transfer paper and dont cure the inks but gel them.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

You reverse the image so when you print it its the back of the design your looking at, print it onto transfer paper, sprinkle adhesive powder over it and dry it. When you dry it you don't want the ink to cure just jel. The paper & power is available from most ink suppliers.
John


----------

